# PRP ito Section 26(B)



## dave smythe (Dec 16, 2014)

I have read through the VFS site on the requirements as well as the forum on Facebook regarding experiences by others around this type of PRP. My question is, if I am in SA on a CSV/GWP and I am married can I then apply for a PRP ito Section 26(B) or do I have to apply in terms of Section 27?

I have been married to a South African for 2 years so I know that we need to have been married for 5. I am just wondering if I would be able to apply for this PRP (sec26(b)) when we get to the 5th year or would I have to apply for the other one?

VFS lists among its requirements under Sec 26(B) "A valid spousal visa for temporary sojourn at the time of application in respect of applicant, if the application is made in the Republic"


----------



## RoninBlade (Mar 9, 2020)

dave smythe said:


> I have read through the VFS site on the requirements as well as the forum on Facebook regarding experiences by others around this type of PRP. My question is, if I am in SA on a CSV/GWP and I am married can I then apply for a PRP ito Section 26(B) or do I have to apply in terms of Section 27?
> 
> I have been married to a South African for 2 years so I know that we need to have been married for 5. I am just wondering if I would be able to apply for this PRP (sec26(b)) when we get to the 5th year or would I have to apply for the other one?
> 
> VFS lists among its requirements under Sec 26(B) "A valid spousal visa for temporary sojourn at the time of application in respect of applicant, if the application is made in the Republic"


Hi. The short answer is yes... Your spousal permit should have at least two years' available when you submit your application (as in, if you apply today, your permit should at expire two years from now - at the very least). You will have to be married for 5 years, provide proof of cohabitation, police clearance, income, and expenses. There are other things you would need to submit. VFS is quite thorough with regards to checking all your required documents etc. At least the one in PE was when I applied.
Hope this helps... :wave:


----------



## ray_mbchb (Dec 3, 2019)

dave smythe said:


> I have read through the VFS site on the requirements as well as the forum on Facebook regarding experiences by others around this type of PRP. My question is, if I am in SA on a CSV/GWP and I am married can I then apply for a PRP ito Section 26(B) or do I have to apply in terms of Section 27?
> 
> I have been married to a South African for 2 years so I know that we need to have been married for 5. I am just wondering if I would be able to apply for this PRP (sec26(b)) when we get to the 5th year or would I have to apply for the other one?
> 
> VFS lists among its requirements under Sec 26(B) "A valid spousal visa for temporary sojourn at the time of application in respect of applicant, if the application is made in the Republic"



Hi, why would you want to apply for PRP under 26B? It takes ages... Isn't 27 the way forward, regardless if you are married or not?! :confused2:


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

ray_mbchb said:


> Hi, why would you want to apply for PRP under 26B? It takes ages... Isn't 27 the way forward, regardless if you are married or not?! :confused2:


Some people may want the fast-track to citizenship that comes with the 26(b)


----------



## ray_mbchb (Dec 3, 2019)

terryZW said:


> Some people may want the fast-track to citizenship that comes with the 26(b)



Ahhhhhh oki! Makes sense, thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## B.C.T. (Mar 5, 2020)

terryZW said:


> Some people may want the fast-track to citizenship that comes with the 26(b)


Ha ha, fast track....tell me about that one , I just want to be able to stay with my four kids and wife...but my PRP has been applied for in very early November 2018.:noidea:


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

B.C.T. said:


> Ha ha, fast track....tell me about that one , I just want to be able to stay with my four kids and wife...but my PRP has been applied for in very early November 2018.:noidea:


It'll be out end of this year to early next year, unless of course processing times extend AGAIN


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

What is this fact track citizenship? As far as I know you become eligible for citizenship after 5 years on a PRP regardless of which section of the PRP.


----------



## Chimichuri (Feb 15, 2019)

terryZW said:


> Some people may want the fast-track to citizenship that comes with the 26(b)


No fast track at all as far as i know, the wait is the same


----------

